# Traveling from Limoges to Montbron



## Lesley B

We have had a house just outside of Montbron for the last 20 odd years and travel over as much as we can, usually driving over in the summer and hiring a car for shorter stays. We don't really need a car when we arrive as we have a scooter!
There are still no hire cars, post covid, at Limoges airport and I wondered if anyone had any suggestions of how else to travel from Limoges?
We've looked at trains, there are some options but very long journeys to Angouleme...
Doesn't seem to be a bus/coach service....

Many thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## DrChips

When I took my wife back to Limoges Airport, Enterprise Rental seemed to be working?





Location de voiture Aéroport de Limoges (LIG) | Enterprise Rent-A-Car


Location voitures et utilitaires à Aéroport de Limoges, Enterprise Rent-A-Car répond à vos besoins. Location et dépôt du véhicule flexible avec de longs horaires d'ouverture.




www.enterprise.fr


----------



## Lesley B

DrChips said:


> When I took my wife back to Limoges Airport, Enterprise Rental seemed to be working?
> http://[URL]https://www.enterprise....eroport-de-limoges-f5j8.html?mcid=yext:245709[/URL]





DrChips said:


> When I took my wife back to Limoges Airport, Enterprise Rental seemed to be working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location de voiture Aéroport de Limoges (LIG) | Enterprise Rent-A-Car
> 
> 
> Location voitures et utilitaires à Aéroport de Limoges, Enterprise Rent-A-Car répond à vos besoins. Location et dépôt du véhicule flexible avec de longs horaires d'ouverture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enterprise.fr


Thanks so much, I'll take a look.


----------



## rynd2it

Lesley B said:


> Thanks so much, I'll take a look.


I was there an hour ago, car hire place was open. However, book ahead to ensure they the vehicle you want whne you arrive


----------

